# Help Ordering Computer Parts from Mexico



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome computer geeks, as you are well aware, the postage from Amazon.com is not exactly what we need, as sometimes a critical component will need to be replaced and waiting days, if not weeks can be costly.

So does anyone *know any websites *that are *based in Mexico *that you can *buy computer parts *that I can use?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you searched online in Spanish? Every major city has an IT neighborhood where virtually everything is available. Some of the vendors must advertise. 
Of course, the most obvious is:
Refacciones De Computadoras - MercadoLibre México


----------



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the website, but the prices for hardware components are through the roof!!!!

I need a CPU Fan and Heat sink, that should cost around €9, but the same part on the site you linked is around €33 (ex p&p)

Item plus postage from amazon is around €14, but the postage time is 9 to 12 working days... YIKES!!!

So still looking for a dedicated computer hardware only shop if it exists in Mexico. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

You could try here :

Plaza de la Tecnología - Venta de productos en linea

I've never purchased from them online but they have a physical mall (plaza) with about 300 or so shops in el centro here.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember, all that stuff probably came from China, via the USA, over the border, through Aduana, on to Mexico City, then to a city near you........and then the final $ticker shock hits.
The only option might be the overnight bus to Texas. Do they have computers in Texas yet?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Ted Cruz does not believe in computers .... so good luck there


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Ted Cruz does not believe in computers .... so good luck there


Maybe he sends out press releases written on a manual typewriter!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe he sends out press releases written on a manual typewriter!


He can't. It has no spell-check.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Lipstickpaddy said:


> Thanks for the website, but the prices for hardware components are through the roof!!!!
> 
> I need a CPU Fan and Heat sink, that should cost around €9, but the same part on the site you linked is around €33 (ex p&p)
> 
> ...


 Steren Shop | Soluciones en ElectrÃ³nica

It has lots of shops in Mexico City, I suppose they have them elsewhere in the country.


----------



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for you input all, but as I'm in Los Mochis, there are no hardware specialists here, as computer enthusiasts are only westerners, maybe!!! Take that with a pinch of salt.

Shops are obsolete in Europe as the economy of scales from the online world undercuts all shops, as they have to pay brick and mortar shops.

Still one day in the future one may service Mexican's, but like in Japan, the world of computer specialists is only 2nd to zero.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Mochis will have at least one computer parts store. They are in every city. Ask a young Mexican. Prices are often the same as in the USA. Steren carries lost of electronics but I wonder if they have computer parts?


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Try your local internet cafes...they are everywhere and the guy (usually kid) behind the counter is either a techie or knows who is. I've done this in southern, northern and now western Mexico- it's always a little hole in the wall place, computers all over the place, a bunch of kids buying computer time for 10 pesos...but I have replaced a mother board, chips, hinges, a laptop screen, etc. It's funny- here there's quite the American enclave and the Local computer guy they all love charges U.S prices. We go to the next town, out a dirt road to a young guy who fixes our laptops for 100 pesos or less, and can do "one time" team viewer remotely to take a look if/when needed. The kids know!


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I found in one of the technological centers a both with the company name Sumitel (Sumitel | Equipo de Cómputo, Laptop, Impresión, Gadgets, Memorias y más). They seem to have a lot of parts and other merchandise. However, the price will still be a bit more than what it would be back home. I just bought a monitor from them and the cost compared to Amazon is about the same (with international shipping and tax).


----------

